# Weight gain??



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am 5'4" and normally around 115-120lbs, 24yrs old. I shot up to 131lbs with graves because I literally inhaled all the food I could get my hands on. When I was put on the LID before my rai treatment, I lost 10 pounds. Now I'm back up to 128 after 4 weeks after ablation. Is there hope of getting back to my normal 115lbs? Or of being able to lose weight at all? I hear horror stories of people going from size 6 to size 12 in a matter of months. Is there anybody who can restore hope that if I watch what I eat and exercise that things will be ok? My dr told me that I'd be fine, but he has never gone through it nor is he a woman. I think others who have understood how I'm feeling and understands the pressures of having to have a "perfectly feminine" figure can help me understand a little of what to expect the rest of my life.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I don't have Graves, so my experience isn't the same as yours, and I had surgical removal of my thyroid. My surgery was a year and a half ago, and I weigh the same as I always have...about 125 lbs.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

If you're still in the early stages of treatment expect some weight changes. Usually Hyper patients are underweight and start to gain as their levels drop because the metabolism slows a bit back towards normal. Hypo patients have trouble losing weight normally. Now I guess a hyper patient could gain weight if they did as you did and started to really over eat (I didn't, so I lost weight) and then as your levels drop gain a little more due to metabolism changes.

The goal is once stable, to try to keep your Free's in the upper third to fourth of the accepted range. This should help put you towards the hyper range, which should keep metabolism rates a little higher to help keep weight off.

I had RAI about 10 weeks ago. I think I'm just starting to put on some weight now. I do feel stronger, so it seems some of the muscle deterioration that occurred is starting to reverse, thank god. Though, I'm not a good measure of weight affect, as prior to everything, I weighed maybe 165 at 6'2". During the peak of my hyper I was between 150 and 155, so it was only a 10lbs swing. At my heaviest in my life I don't think I weighed more than 170-175 (when I was a college athlete lifting daily and eating unlimited food in our cafeteria and of course drinking like a fish).

Just so you know though, I'm a guy as well and this is only my assessment of myself and what I've read here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been hyper and hypo and can tell you if your medications are properly monitored and your labs are mid to 3/4 range you should be able to get back to your "normal" weight.

I gained 4lbs going onto anti thyroid meds and lost 1lb when I had my TT.

Being euthyroid now post TT, I only gain weight when I eat poorly and drink too much oh and don't exercise as much.


----------

